# required information on a label



## birddog1030 (Sep 20, 2006)

i would like to know what is the required information that goes on a label?

thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=5569&postcount=22


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are selling it you need to be compliant with the labeling law. If you are giving it away you do not.


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

Brand logo, size, place of origin , material content , and washing instructions


----------

